# Conflict



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

I tried to install kde plasma with port management, but It was too late untill i figured out my port was not been updated.
I ran portsnap fetch extract for update than pkg update.

Now I have got conflict between py37-setuptools-44.0.0 and p36-setuptools-41.2.0
How can i configure port management so that it will update software without conflict and how to solve conflict manually?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 13, 2020)

Are you mixing ports and packages? If so, don't or it will create a mess of version conflicts. Use only ports, or only packages. Suggest packages because they are much easier.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

Run `pkg autoremove` and let it clean up old dependencies.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Are you mixing ports and packages? If so, don't or it will create a mess of version conflicts. Use only ports, or only packages. Suggest packages because they are much easier.


No I didnt i used non updated version of port collection than got stuck as it is old software and I updated port collection and conflict arose.

Anyway I did
Pkg autoremove 
and now I am faced with the second problem
Ld-elf.so.1 shared object libinitl.so.8 not found required by pythone 3.7


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 13, 2020)

I ask because you mentioned doing a `portsnap fetch` and then running `pkg` in the same post. They are entirely different things.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I ask because you mentioned doing a `portsnap fetch` and then running `pkg` in the same post. They are entirely different things.


I did nothing else except pkg update


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 13, 2020)

So you didn't post this: "I ran portsnap fetch extract for update than pkg update." ?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

Run `pkg check -Ba`. Make sure everything checks out correctly. Then maybe run `pkg check -d`.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> So you didn't post this: "I ran portsnap fetch extract for update than pkg update." ?


Okay, please help me with error I do not want to get into discussion of any kind.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 13, 2020)

SirDice is helping, sorry if my questions caused an issue.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Run `pkg check -Ba`. Make sure everything checks out correctly. Then maybe run `pkg check -d`.


I am not sure what those commands are but here are the results.

```
pkg check -d
Answer: everything is fine
pkg check -Ba
Python37-3.7.7 /usr/bin/python3.7- required shared library libintl.so.8
Python37-3.7.7 /usr/bin/python3.7m- required shared library libintl.so.8
Python37-3.7.7

/usr/bin/python3.7/lib-dynload/_ctypes.so required shared library libffi.so.6
/usr/bin/python3.7/lib-dynload/_dmb.so required shared library libgdmb_compat.so.4
/usr/bin/python3.7/lib-dynload/readline.so required shared library libreadline.so.8
```


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> I am not sure what those commands are


That's what man pages are for: pkg-check(8).



> ```
> pkg check -Ba
> Python37-3.7.7 /usr/bin/python3.7- required shared library libintl.so.8
> Python37-3.7.7 /usr/bin/python3.7m- required shared library libintl.so.8
> ...


Ok, so you appear to be missing devel/gettext-runtime.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That's what man pages are for: pkg-check(8).
> 
> 
> Ok, so you appear to be missing devel/gettext-runtime.


It partialy solved the problem.
I the last 3 strings of missing library error is still there


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

so far so good.
I narrowed down to two libraries not found:
/usr/bin/python3.7/lib-dynload/_dmb.so required shared library libgdmb_compat.so.4
/usr/bin/python3.7/lib-dynload/readline.so required shared library libreadline.so.8


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 13, 2020)

Thank you very much for your support. i solved library problem myself, and hope it will not crash any time soon.


----------

